# Tivoli Audio Neworks Radio A Possible Boon For Classical Music Lovers



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

For those who may be worried about being able to get classical music on the radio, Tivoli Audio has a new product called "The Networks Radio" that may very well be a boon to music lovers anywhere in the world. If you have a home computer, this radio can pick up any streaming radio station in the world and play it into this little shoe box of a radio which can give you excellent sound anywhere in your house. It does not have to be near the computer. I would love to be able to listen to BBC Radio 3 in my living room or bedroom, and not just in the basement home office. Also I really like WFMT and a local station WMNR, but of course I live in CT and can't get FMT, and WMNR is just a bit too far away to get a good signal, but on the computer, of course, both sound great.

Check it out at:

www.tivoliaudio.com

I am seriously thinking about it. It's about US$ 600, which if it works well is not too bad.

Other Tivoli products I have purchased (the PAL Radio and the Model One are great, and their customer service is very good.

Just a thought.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*Success!!*

My Christmas "suggestion" got good results. I got this wonderful Neworks Radio. I can listen to BBC 3; Classical UK; a Spanish station that concentrates on beautiful sacred music and many more. The greatest radio in the world, if you have a cable or wireless connection in your home. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the Info.


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I have had an internet radio for 18 months now and it is absolutley wonderful. Sunday mornings with A Sunday Miscellany (RTE1), Sunday lunchtimes with Cuban golden oldies (Radio Rebelde), the Today programme no matter where I am and a weeks back catalogue of BBC Radio4 for when I am cooking. My only regret is that I ended up waiting a year for the price to come down to what I was prepared to pay and with hindsght I would now have readily paid the extra for 12 months listening.

I don't think you have to spend $600 - I think I paid £90. for something that is Reciva compatible though I note that the prices in the UK have always been considerably less than Germany. I have a theory that there is a bigger market for radio in the UK as we have the BBC but this may be spurious. Perhaps the other contributory factor is the number of British expats dotted in Spain and other far flung spots.

https://www.reciva.com


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Carlton-Browne said:


> I have had an internet radio for 18 months now and it is absolutley wonderful. Sunday mornings with A Sunday Miscellany (RTE1), Sunday lunchtimes with Cuban golden oldies (Radio Rebelde), the Today programme no matter where I am and a weeks back catalogue of BBC Radio4 for when I am cooking. My only regret is that I ended up waiting a year for the price to come down to what I was prepared to pay and with hindsght I would now have readily paid the extra for 12 months listening.
> 
> I don't think you have to spend $600 - I think I paid £90. for something that is Reciva compatible though I note that the prices in the UK have always been considerably less than Germany. I have a theory that there is a bigger market for radio in the UK as we have the BBC but this may be spurious. Perhaps the other contributory factor is the number of British expats dotted in Spain and other far flung spots.
> 
> https://www.reciva.com


This is a quality two speaker system that is hi-fi quality and also plays FM, podcasts and a load of features. It is worth the money.


----------

